# Come backs to Non-Cubers



## Brian Le (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I know there was a thread about this in the archives, but I can't seem to find it! Anyway, what are some things cubers should say to non-cubers about their hobby? What I mean is, how does a cuber talk back (with wit) to a non-cuber that brags about "solving the cube in 3 seconds"? I ask this because people at my school exhibit this behavior, especially when they see our poster that has the words "JOIN THE RUBIK'S CUBE CLUB!" on it.

For example, a non-cuber sees me solving my 3x3 as a demonstration. He or she (usually male, no offense) comes up to me and says, "Hey man, I can do that in three seconds". What should I say? 

Sorry for the long post, but maybe this thread can turn out fun! Unless a link is provided to the old one...


----------



## TomZ (Sep 16, 2008)

If they made that comment solely to annoy you, just ignore them. That's the only thing that works. Any reaction at all will make them have fun, and try again.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I know there was a thread about this in the archives, but I can't seem to find it! Anyway, what are some things cubers should say to non-cubers about their hobby? What I mean is, how does a cuber talk back (with wit) to a non-cuber that brags about "solving the cube in 3 seconds"? I ask this because people at my school exhibit this behavior, especially when they see our poster that has the words "JOIN THE RUBIK'S CUBE CLUB!" on it.
> 
> ...



I often say something to the effect of "Wow that's awesome you should compete! The official world record is just over 7 seconds, so you could shatter that easily!"

Chris


----------



## Brian Le (Sep 16, 2008)

TomZ: That is what I usually do, and it has proven effective on occasion. The stubborn ones are harder, but they go away after a while.

cmhardw (Chris Hardwick?!): Wow, I like that line. I guess I'll try that and see what their initial reaction is. Thanks!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 16, 2008)

thats an awesome line chris. i dont think that i can think of a better line than that. anyway hows the cube club goin???


----------



## Dene (Sep 16, 2008)

Try something simple like "HO--K" (if you know what I mean, as in, "OK" with a bit of early emphasis like a little laugh).


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 16, 2008)

btw here is the other thread with a massive load of funny comebacks.http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5412 
its very good


----------



## blade740 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just hand them a scrambled cube and tell them to get at it.


----------



## Kyorinkai (Sep 16, 2008)

One thing that'll drive them insane requires a little acting. After they make the comment simply wait a few seconds and pretend to stifle a laugh. Afterward, continue smiling and say "well, congratulations, you're absolutely amazing". Maybe give them a pat on the shoulder (or if they're a kid (or act like it), on the head, exponentially worse). Then, just walk away, once you're a good distance away (while still in view) start uncontrollably laughing. Quite easy, and very much worth it (unless you don't enjoy people despising you).


----------



## Jai (Sep 16, 2008)

Scramble your cube, hand it to them, count down from 3, then grab the cube, and walk away. Simple.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes.. Jai is absolutely right. Do not talk to much..


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jai said:


> Scramble your cube, hand it to them, count down from 3, then grab the cube, and walk away. Simple.



But you have to make sure that they don't do anything to the poor little cube!


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 16, 2008)

Non-Cuber: I can solve it in like 3 seconds!

Me: Yeah? Yeah? Your Face!!!! 



Nuf Said.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 16, 2008)

Give them the cube and see if they really can do it in 3 seconds.


Brian Le said:


> Sorry for the long post, but maybe this thread can turn out fun! Unless a link is provided to the old one...


There was a "Cubing Putdowns" Thread, similar to this.


----------



## Carson (Sep 16, 2008)

"The chicks say that's not the only thing you can do in 3 seconds"


----------



## Garmon (Sep 16, 2008)

Non cubers tend to say "Change the stickers" or "I can't to it in 30 years!" never really anything bad.


----------



## Dene (Sep 16, 2008)

Carson said:


> "The chicks say that's not the only thing you can do in 3 seconds"



Nice


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 17, 2008)

The one that annoys me the most is where they do 1 or 2 turns, un do that and so "ZOMG I DID EET!"


I HATE that. Sooooooo many people at my school find it funny.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 17, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> The one that annoys me the most is where they do 1 or 2 turns, un do that and so "ZOMG I DID EET!"
> 
> 
> I HATE that. Sooooooo many people at my school find it funny.


haha yeah I get that a lot too, I don't mind it actually,
It's funny when they scramble it in 3 moves and can't undo it


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 17, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> The one that annoys me the most is where they do 1 or 2 turns, un do that and so "ZOMG I DID EET!"
> 
> 
> I HATE that. Sooooooo many people at my school find it funny.




A person at my school did that today.

All I said was, "I don't care."


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > The one that annoys me the most is where they do 1 or 2 turns, un do that and so "ZOMG I DID EET!"
> ...



That's not bad. Usually the nice people do that.

I don't hate noncubists. They are all too amazed to really do anything worse than saying "I used to peel the stickers off" or "I knew some one who can solve in like 10 seconds." I particularly dislike the 2nd statement. 
I just ask them who? and They can't name the person, or say it's a rich, famous, genius uncle. 

When that happens, just tell them you'd like to meet their uncle.
If they themselves said that, hand them the cube. They will always pop. Warn them if you want.

Advice for if someone pops the cube and it produces an unsolvable state and they doubt your abilities. Just say that it is an impossible position. 2-swaps do not happen and all orientations have to add up to multiples of 360 degrees. They would either understand or most of the time be amazed at your math skills.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 17, 2008)

Scramble the cube, hand it to them, and say "I'd like to see that." and then smile xD

EDIT: To fanwuq,

I find that pop thing true, I hand one of my friends the cube or some stranger that wants to see me do it and I say to be careful, I move my eyes from the cube for a second, andthe next second I hear it pop...my friend popped my Megaminx (Note: it was a chinese megaminx) and lost it on the field at my school, and that made me angry, so I rarely hand anyone a cube unless I trust them -.-


----------



## toast (Sep 18, 2008)

I just hate it when I'm solving it outside and I pop, then some guy comes up to me and says "You cheated, you took it all apart and put the pieces in the right places."


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 18, 2008)

toast said:


> I just hate it when I'm solving it outside and I pop, then some guy comes up to me and says "You cheated, you took it all apart and put the pieces in the right places."



Meh. THIS HAPPENS TOO OFTEN!! Usually i use popped pieces as projectiles to get back at them


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 18, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> The one that annoys me the most is where they do 1 or 2 turns, un do that and so "ZOMG I DID EET!"
> 
> 
> I HATE that. Sooooooo many people at my school find it funny.



I especially hate that when the same person does it all the time and laughs every single time...


----------



## Garmon (Sep 18, 2008)

Pops in public are annoying.
You either have to explain it's not broken don't worry 
or
It's not cheating.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2008)

Garmon said:


> Pops in public are annoying.
> You either have to explain it's not broken don't worry
> or
> It's not cheating.



I've found ways to explain that makes people confused and leaves them thinking that you are amazing. 
It really amazes people more than solving the cube itself if you explain properly.


----------



## ROOT (Sep 21, 2008)

i brought my v7 to school. When i was solving it though it popped on me 5 times in 2 minutes! But anyway i dont really care what people say, even though if they say the same damn phrases as everyone esle. I usually just say "wow your original". I only get pissed off at poeple who are truly annoying and throw the cube on the table


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 21, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > The one that annoys me the most is where they do 1 or 2 turns, un do that and so "ZOMG I DID EET!"
> ...




I have a new come back to that. I set it to U perm, then give it back to them.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 21, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Even better--
Do the U perm sub-1 second right infront of their faces, then say:
"Now I'm sure you can just reverse the moves, right?"


----------



## TimMc (Sep 21, 2008)

Why do cubers get so offended by the following statements?!
"I used to peel the stickers off"
"It'd take me 10 years to solve!"

It seems like a friendly way of starting a conversation and shows some flattery. You'd be rather insulting to act insulted by such statements. They usually warrant friendly chit-chat 

My studies are beyond high school now, so I don't have to deal with the level of immaturity where people say they can solve it in 3 seconds.

As Chris' retort would suggest: don't be a smart-arse, just be friendly and encourage them to join in and compete. They're not idiots, they'll soon realise that their attempts to enrage you failed miserably and you'll look the better for it.

Tim.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2008)

Regarding popping: somehow, when I take my (pretty much unpoppable) Type D to school, anyone who touches it seems to manage to pop it. They'll try to scramble it really quickly by doing what looks like R7 L5 y' R4 L9 z' etc. then it'll explode onto the floor. Normally they'll be scrambling it for me because they want me to prove my ability in front of a huge crowd, so when this happens, everyone breaks out into hysterics. It seems they're more impressed by popping than my sub-20 solves...

Also, I was OHing whilst talking with my mates, when a piece of my Type A just flew across the room. Literally, something along the lines of 15 feet; that got a few laughs too.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 21, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> They'll try to scramble it really quickly by doing what looks like R7 L5 y' R4 L9 z' etc.




For some reason I laughed really hard when I read that. Probably because I've always thought the same thing.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 21, 2008)

Today I was eating pizza and while waiting for the pizza, I decided to do a BLD solve, I was going pretty good but I ended up with a 2:56.xx DNF, it was off by two edges.(not oriented) Then I was like "Damn, I almost had it." Then I realised that this waiter was watching me, didn't understand that I was doing it blindfolded and said "Why are you waiting, solve it already" 
But then he gave it to his friend who scrambled the cube without letting me see and then I had a 23.xx solve and all was good.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulosity said:
> ...




If only I could do sub-1 U perm


----------



## Jai (Sep 21, 2008)

Ha, this reminds me of basketball camp last year..
I brought my 2x2 to camp, and my friend said he could solve it, so I quickly did R2 F2 R2 to it, and he said "aw, that's easy." I handed it to him, he looked at the cube, and was puzzled (no pun intended XD). I took it back, solved it, and walked away.


----------

